# Questions on Calcium Deficiency..



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

What do you normally look for in the plants ( Visually)
Do you test for it??

I dose NPK and PLantex/CSM with Boron.. (high lights)....

Thank You!!


----------



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

Try this link. It helped me out a bit.

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nutrient.htm


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

markstr said:


> What do you normally look for in the plants ( Visually)
> Do you test for it??


You can test for GH. General hardness GH is made of Ca and Mg. You may also get a test kit to measure Ca levels and then calculate Mg concentrations.

Edward


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

You can also call the water distribution center in your area, should be part of the DPW. They will give you GH and Ca/Mg concentrations.


----------

